# reason for deletion



## LV4-26

Hello, 

I've searched and found no related topic so I resolved to start a thread on the subject.

I understand why you have the possibility to mention the reason why you *edited* a post. It's clearer for the readers. It dissipates any ambiguity.

On the other hand, I don't understand why you have* to mention the reason why you wished to *delete* a post of yours. Nobody is going to see it anyway. 
Or is this information useful to the moderators ? In which way ?

Thanks for your answers
Jean-Michel

EDIT :* I've just realized that filling in this field was optional. But my question still stands.


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've searched and found no related topic so I resolved to start a thread on the subject.
> 
> I understand why you have the possibility to mention the reason why you *edited* a post. It's clearer for the readers. It dissipates any ambiguity.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't understand why you have* to mention the reason why you wished to *delete* a post of yours. Nobody is going to see it anyway.
> Or is this information useful to the moderators ? In which way ?
> 
> Thanks for your answers
> Jean-Michel
> 
> EDIT :* I've just realized that filling in this field was optional. But my question still stands.


 
As you say, it is optional. If the moderators delete a post then we tend to fill it in so that other moderators know why, or even so that the mod who deleted the post can remember why if someone questions it later.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello J-M,

I don't understand what you mean by "you have* to" mention a reason for deleting a post.

Using a normal senior member id, I just created a test post, and both edited, and then deleted it, without giving any reason.

As to why the option is there, I really don't know.  Moderators can see deleted posts, and sometimes a note from the creator is interesting, but this is not a requirement for deletion.  Perhaps this is useful for other users of the vBulletin software?  

When Mods delete a post, we usually note a reason.  In a future version of the forum software, those deletion notes may become visible to all forum users.  The benefit of this is that we won't have to write PMs explaining why a post was deleted.  

regards,
Cuchu



			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've searched and found no related topic so I resolved to start a thread on the subject.
> 
> I understand why you have the possibility to mention the reason why you *edited* a post. It's clearer for the readers. It dissipates any ambiguity.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't understand why you have* to mention the reason why you wished to *delete* a post of yours. Nobody is going to see it anyway.
> Or is this information useful to the moderators ? In which way ?
> 
> Thanks for your answers
> Jean-Michel
> 
> EDIT :* I've just realized that filling in this field was optional. But my question still stands.


----------



## LV4-26

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I don't understand what you mean by "you have* to" mention a reason for deleting a post.
> 
> Using a normal senior member id, I just created a test post, and both edited, and then deleted it, without giving any reason.


See my EDIT.  Having never tried before without giving a reason I'd wrongly assumed it was compulsory. Then I had an afterthought and made the same test as you did which was why I edited my post.

Thanks Tim and Cuchu.


----------



## Kelly B

I seem to remember that back during the first 30? posts, I could not edit or delete without giving a reason. Keeps the newbies honest, I suppose? These days, if I delete a post, you may safely assume I said something rude or stupid. If you have access to my deleted posts to begin with, you can no doubt figure out which one it was.... Of course, sometimes my favorite rude and stupid pronouncements get to stay right out there in public.


----------



## Jana337

Kelly B said:
			
		

> I seem to remember that back during the first 30? posts, I could not edit or delete without giving a reason. Keeps the newbies honest, I suppose?


I don't know what things looked like when you were a newbie, but I am pretty sure that newbies can edit and delete without giving a reason nowadays. 

Jana


----------



## Philippa

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I don't know what things looked like when you were a newbie, but I am pretty sure that newbies can edit and delete without giving a reason nowadays.
> Jana


I agree, I've just tested it out (I think! )  
Philippa 



*¡La venganza es divertida!*


----------



## Kelly B

Hm. Thanks for checking!


----------



## nycphotography

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> When Mods delete a post, we usually note a reason. In a future version of the forum software, those deletion notes may become visible to all forum users.


 
Speaking of Mods deleting posts, it sure would be nice if the MEMBERS had some way of knowing if their posts have been deleted, and perhaps WHY.


----------



## Jana337

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Speaking of Mods deleting posts, it sure would be nice if the MEMBERS had some way of knowing if their posts have been deleted, and perhaps WHY.


This feature should be enabled soon. Now, moderators usually inform thread openers by PMs.

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> This feature should be enabled soon. Now, moderators usually inform thread openers by PMs.
> 
> Jana


I guess Mods have different practices on this, I was not informed... I only posted, though. I wasn't the thread opener, but I was still taken aback to find a post eliminated without notice.

That feature will be welcome, especially to an old-timer who would not knowingly contribute (and does not have a record of) delete-worthy contributions.


----------



## Benjy

i must admit that sometimes my memory does slip.. i don't always have time to pm everyone about everything that gets deleted. esp. if it's a large section of discussion that has gotten out of hand and there are 5-6 people involved.

so yes.. if anyone has had stuff removed in the culture forum, without a reason why, it was probably me 

sorry


----------



## nycphotography

Benjy said:
			
		

> i must admit that sometimes my memory does slip.. i don't always have time to pm everyone about everything that gets deleted. esp. if it's a large section of discussion that has gotten out of hand and there are 5-6 people involved.
> 
> so yes.. if anyone has had stuff removed in the culture forum, without a reason why, it was probably me
> 
> sorry


 
Just another reason for an "off topic" section.  Rather then clip wings, you can direct discussions to the corner of the room where they can play themselves out unobtrusively.  (and seem much less heavy handed and abritrary and offend fewer people in the process).


----------



## Jana337

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Just another reason for an "off topic" section. Rather then clip wings, you can direct discussions to the corner of the room where they can play themselves out unobtrusively. (and seem much less heavy handed and abritrary and offend fewer people in the process).


Threads get deleted for a reason. There is no point in relegating the discussion in a different part of the forums.

Jana


----------



## nycphotography

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Threads get deleted for a reason. There is no point in relegating the discussion in a different part of the forums.


 
One valid opinion.  Might other opinions also be valid?


----------



## timpeac

I agree with Jana (and not with my mod hat on). "Off topic" is just another way of saying "postings not in agreement with the aims or rules of the forum". If the posts are valid - say a relevant topic is discussed, but that discussion is taking place within another thread with a different title, or Spanish is being discussed in the French/English forum - then there is space for such posts, someone just needs to start a new thread in the right place. In general the nice moderator will normally split such threads on behalf of the people who are verging off topic, If the posts are not valid - eg there is no forum where these posts are acceptable then creating a special space for such postings is therefore counterproductive by definition.

Of course, you can discuss what items should or should not be off topic in these forums, or whether a new forum should or should not be opened for them, but that is a separate issue


----------



## Jana337

nycphotography said:
			
		

> One valid opinion.  Might other opinions also be valid?


Certainly there is no gainsaying the validity of your opinions. But there are plenty of forums that will gladly accept discussions which do not fit into the WR format as enunciated in the mission statement.

What it all boils down to is that the site owner has supreme right to determine what kind of discussions he wants to admit here. It's as simple as this.

Jana


----------



## Raven_claw007

I posted almost 4 topics lately, and hoping to hear opinions about it. To my surprise all 
of which are nowhere to be found. I dunno if the mod's deleted them, for they didnt pass their criteria.


----------



## lauranazario

Raven_claw007 said:
			
		

> I posted almost 4 topics lately, and hoping to hear opinions about it. To my surprise all
> of which are nowhere to be found. I dunno if the mod's deleted them, for they didnt pass their criteria.


I am sorry to have to contradict you in an open forum, but your claim that you "don't know" is totally innacurate.

Today, you opened a thread in the Culture forum asking:
"if you could give up one part of your body to solve one or two problems in your country, which would you choose?"

A moderator reply was included in the second post of that thread, which read:
"The premise of exchanging body parts for something else is not only ludicrous but also culturally irrelevant.
This thread is closed."

The thread was deleted after that post had been visible to you. How do I know? I closed the thread and then went to the Who's OnLine section, where I saw that you were indeed looking at the thread for perhaps over two minutes (I was not clocking you) before signing off. The thread was deleted from public view while you were still online.

I asked the Culture moderators to send you an explanatory PM where they could discuss why such a thread was unfit for our forums. I guess your post in THIS thread beat them to it.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## zebedee

Raven_claw007 said:
			
		

> I posted almost 4 topics lately, and hoping to hear opinions about it. To my surprise all
> of which are nowhere to be found. I dunno if the mod's deleted them, for they didnt pass their criteria.


 
Hello Raven claw and welcome to the forum,

I've just looked up your past history in the forum to see what's happened to your posts and to help guide you.

Since you've joined the forum you've posted 6 posts so far.

1) This one.
2) _If you were to give -up one part of your body to solve one/two problem(s) in your country what would that be?_
3) _Re: Tagalog: papable_
_That is correct merlin, gay languange here in the philippines became very rampant and seriously contagious, maybe because many are having fun using it.Even me i know some._ 
4) _Re: happiness_
_The fact that I'm still alive really makes me happy. _
_5)I'm a book lover. I read suspence, action, thriller, adventure and even inspirational books. Can anyone please recommend some books that i should get hold with._
_6)__How does music change one's life?_
_Music is one of the most influential medium in changing one's perceptions towards life. We can alleviate our concerns and feelings through music. We relay our sentiments through it. And mostly music... _

And this is what has happened to your 6 posts:
1) hasn't been touched
2) was removed by a Mod for not fitting into the Culture Forum.
3) hasn't been touched
4) hasn't been touched - the thread was closed when it went off-topic
5 & 6) were removed by a Mod for not fitting into the Culture Forum.

Why were your posts removed? Although the Culture Forum does have a more ample scope than the vocabulary forums for content, it is not a chatboard. Any question along the lines of: "What's your favourite...?" are considered as chat and will normally be removed from the Culture Forum. 

When a thread is removed, it is passed to other mods to get a second, third & fourth etc opinion so that the final decision is taken by many. In fact, sometimes a thread is later restored if mods don't come to an agreement about the reason for removing it.

When a post is removed, it's usually because it's chat, insulting or off-topic. A PM is normally sent if the poster has insulted another member. But when it's chat or off-topic, it's normally deemed self-explanatory and no PM is sent. However, as Cuchu & Jana have said, the new Forum format coming soon will let the poster see the reason why their post has been removed.

Hope this helps you and others to understand the general norms of the forum.

zebedee
Culture Forum moderator


----------



## Raven_claw007

Iam actually well informed that when a thread is to be deleted , mod will send pm to discuss as to why it has been deleted. But i havent receive any. But its ok. atleast you responded with this thread. Thanks! Now I know what topic /issue to post.

kudos!

EDIT by zebedee: This post has crossed with my PM, received and acknowledged by Raven claw.


----------



## cuchuflete

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Just another reason for an "off topic" section. Rather then clip wings, you can direct discussions to the corner of the room where they can play themselves out unobtrusively. (and seem much less heavy handed and abritrary and offend fewer people in the process).



Feel free to call me heavy handed.  Some posts are just chatty nonsense.
I delete them when I see them.  I have neither time nor motivation to write a PM to each and every forero who interjects, "Oh, that's soooo funny." after a post in the jokes thread.  

An "off topic" section with loads of that sort of thing would, perhaps, serve the aims of a chat room.  It would do nothing useful for this forum.  

Let's be clear about this.  We have nearly 30,000 registered members.  About 1000 to 1500 are active on any given day, along with a larger number of visitors.   Perhaps a dozen or fewer people write chatty posts in a day.  The amount of time it would take moderators to split their posts off, rename them, and park them in a chat and fluff corner would be, in my opinion, a total waste of time.

This "off topic" subject comes up every few months, as new people join the forum.  We repeat the same things over and over.  I suppose that's a necessity.  Once upon a time, a very few people bellowed loudly about the necessity of a chat forum if WR were to survive.  Two such sites were created, outside of WR.  Nobody, including the bellowers, bothered to go to those sites.   The WR forums have not withered and died.


----------

